# I7 8700K vs Threadripper 1900x



## dmsaunders (Aug 17, 2018)

Read just about every audio benchmark article I can find on the TR - has anyone had any problems with it?

Only thing that seems to crop up consistently is low-latency performance, but I tend to work around 512 anyway so shouldn't necessarily be an issue for me.

Summation of my feelings right now: Intel feels solid. Threadripper feels edgy and exciting. 

Is it a ticket on the Titanic, or am I gonna be gutted in a years time that I didn't jump on the big boat of progress?


----------



## Sami (Aug 17, 2018)

You can do very little wrong with the 8700k. Maybe wait for the 9900k 8-core though.


----------



## dmsaunders (Aug 17, 2018)

Sami said:


> You can do very little wrong with the 8700k. Maybe wait for the 9900k 8-core though.



Would love to but on a deadline for this new build


----------



## Sami (Aug 17, 2018)

I firmly believe the 8700k to be the best choice for an intel machine with a 64gb ram limit


----------



## jamwerks (Aug 18, 2018)

Sami said:


> Maybe wait for the 9900k 8-core though.


ETA?


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 18, 2018)

October.
Good news is a Soldered TIM.
This should overclock really well with lower heat since Intel broke down and finally soldered the lids.


----------



## dmsaunders (Aug 18, 2018)

Sami said:


> I firmly believe the 8700k to be the best choice for an intel machine with a 64gb ram limit



Could you expand? Would anything else just bottleneck then?


----------



## Bassious (Aug 18, 2018)

What motherboard and video card do you intend to use?


----------



## kitekrazy (Aug 18, 2018)

dmsaunders said:


> Read just about every audio benchmark article I can find on the TR - has anyone had any problems with it?
> 
> Only thing that seems to crop up consistently is low-latency performance, but I tend to work around 512 anyway so shouldn't necessarily be an issue for me.
> 
> ...



If you were into video the AMD would be tempting. There's a thread about this on the Image Line forum but the talk is about video rendering. There would have to be a $100 price difference for me to consider the AMD.


----------



## Sami (Aug 19, 2018)

dmsaunders said:


> Could you expand? Would anything else just bottleneck then?


I have built several systems with non-overclocked 8700k CPUs using ASUS motherboards, corsair ax-series power supplies and corsair 3000 RAM, 960 PRO boot disks, 860 Storage Drives and RME USB interfaces and so far (N=5) they have been performing precisely as expected without any hitches (see ScanProAudio's article on DAW-Bench at 128 Samples). I therefore maintain that the 8700k is the best CPU you can purchase for an intel machine limited to 64GB of ram.
I personally run a "decapitated" (which is apparently the german word for delidding, found that funnily teutonic- i purchased the CPU from Caseking, a german company) and overclocked 7940x and 128GB of ram, if it were not for the latter requirement, I would be owning 2 machines with an 8700k as described above.
The z370 platform is a strong, low-latency, predictable platform. I have no experience whatsoever with AMD, but I am a working professional who has to stick with what works to earn my money, experimenting is outside my possibilities, although I am limitlessly excited by AMD and what they have brought, the practical upshot of those products for me is more competition in the marketplace and lower prices (hopefully), which will benefit my own bottom line.

Sorry I can't offer more technical insight on AMD.


----------



## aaronventure (Aug 19, 2018)

chimuelo said:


> October.
> Good news is a Soldered TIM.
> This should overclock really well with lower heat since Intel broke down and finally soldered the lids.



Yep. 

Though I don't think they didn't broke down due to consumer demand, but because a number of retailers started offering (and people started paying for) de-lidding services for their CPUs, with the final price of the CPU being something like 1.5 - 2x the standard price, none of which went into Intel's pockets.


----------



## chimuelo (Aug 19, 2018)

I’d love to see the 8 Core w/ 4 Cores disabled, just to see how fast the shared L3 would speed things up for a Quad, or even 6 Core.


----------

